# Pineapple in Salt Crust



## Dodi (Dec 20, 2007)

1 large pineapple 
1.8  kilogram coarse salt
4 oranges
3 tbsp sugar
1/2 vanilla bean

Preheat oven to 150C

On a baking sheet, build up a mound of salt
Scoop a hollow out of the mound, leaving the base and sides about 4 cm thick, bury the pineapple in the salt, covering it completely except for the leaves
bake for 1 hour and 15 minutes
When cook , allow to rest at room temperature for 1 hour
Squeeze the oranges, in a saucepan mix the orange juice with the sugar and the vanilla bean ( split and scraped
Stir and reduce by one-half

To serve , bring the pineapple to the table in salt crust
Carefully cut away the crust, then peel the pineapple
Cut the pineapple  flesh crossways into thin slices and arrange the slices in circles on plates
Cover with orange- juice reduction ( hot)

Can be served with Chantilly cream


----------



## QSis (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Dodi!  Now this sounds like a very intriguing and delicious dish!  But I'm wondering how difficult and/or cumbersome it would be to peel a cooked pineapple at the table.

Have you tried this?

Lee


----------



## Dodi (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes I have tried and it was fun, but you can prepare this in the kitchen!


----------

